# DIY - Exhaust Leak Test (Seafoam) - Find Exhaust Leaks



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I know a lot of people will say "it's not necessary". But as a dumb guy like me, I felt necessary when I was searching for which "vac line" I should use for 1.8T engine. 
1. remove the L-shaped hose (orange circle)








2. connect a 5/16'' hose (I stole from my lab). I cut one end of the hose with slope, so that I can easily prevent the opening from completely submerging under the liquid. 








3. Start engine and siphon
4. Shut engine off and wait for 5 min
5. Start engine and rev it to high rpm








Really no need to take a photo of the smoke. Today is very windy, so the smoke was blown away before the neighbors could discover.









One problem and question:
I saw smoke coming from behind the engine, a leak at the exhaust manifold?


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Here it is: 1.8T Seafoam-ing pictures (DexYves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DexYves* »_
I saw smoke coming from behind the engine, a leak at the exhaust manifold?

Yes... or turbo, or downpipe.


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Here it is: 1.8T Seafoam-ing pictures (Andaloons)*

How come it only happens when I seafoam it? Could there be other symtoms I should have seen?


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I just seafoamed mine yesterday. I noticed a little bit of smoke coming from the area around my DV. I have an aftermarket DV but I have a stock TIP and everything...
My neighbors looked outside and they had thought that the smoke was fog and they where trying to figure out why it was foggy out when it was the middle of the day and 60 degrees out lol.


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jeffcoan)*

Did you also use the hose on the manifold? Why should the smoke go to DV? I'm thinking that your turbo is also leaky, as mine~


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DexYves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DexYves* »_Did you also use the hose on the manifold? Why should the smoke go to DV? I'm thinking that your turbo is also leaky, as mine~

When I use Seafoam I also utilize the same port on the manifold. Check the exhaust manifold gaskets. The one from the manifold to the turbo on mine was cracked and there was a pretty bad leak.


----------



## That_Crayon_Smell (Jul 12, 2009)

Just did this! (Thanks for your pics, i located the vac line. lol) 

I wasn't sure how much SF to use, so judging by your pic with the stuff in the cup, i only used a few table spoons. But afterwords, doing some research on the net, i see most people use a third of a can, then proceed with this formula: 

-- 1/3 can of Seafoam thru the vacuum line 
(Then run the procedure as described above. Can stop here but should continue on to next steps to use up the rest of the can and complete the process.) 
Then... 
-- 1/3 down the oil hole in the in the crank case 
-- 1/3 in the gas tank 

Drive around for 30min or so (as per Seafoam instructions.) 

So, ill try again on the weekend. I did however get some decent white smoke with only a couple table spoons of the stuff though! 

Fyi, the stock hose clamp over the vac hose is not adjustable as shown in your pic (i just buy some of those though! lol), but i was able to grasp it with the pliers and wiggle the hose off the male end without having to break off the clamp. Afterwords, i just pushed the hose and clamp back over the TB male end. 

Thanks OP for this write up and pics!


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm totally newb to seafoam treatment. Going to get some tomorrow. I read the instructions on their site but can't figure it 100%. 

Once you've put the above portion of seafoam in the systems, then drive 30min, then what? do you change your oil or leave it their? 

I'm going to do oil change, oil filter, fuel filter, air filter, spark plugs. 

Should I do seafoam before everything else?


----------



## That_Crayon_Smell (Jul 12, 2009)

denimboy said:


> I'm totally newb to seafoam treatment. Going to get some tomorrow. I read the instructions on their site but can't figure it 100%.
> 
> Once you've put the above portion of seafoam in the systems, then drive 30min, then what? do you change your oil or leave it their?
> 
> ...


Yeah im new to this also. But from what ive researched, some people either apply the SF via vac hose (as mentioned by OP), and get the cool white smoke "instant cleaning action" and be done with it, OR, use the steps i mentioned above for the complete clean out. This covers the top and bottom of the engine system...


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

That_Crayon_Smell said:


> Yeah im new to this also. But from what ive researched, some people either apply the SF via vac hose (as mentioned by OP), and get the cool white smoke "instant cleaning action" and be done with it, OR, use the steps i mentioned above for the complete clean out. This covers the top and bottom of the engine system...


 I understand but the SF in your oil, do you leave it in or change right after?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

If anything that would be coming from your Kombi valve that is located in the same area. 



jeffcoan said:


> I just seafoamed mine yesterday. I noticed a little bit of smoke coming from the area around my DV. I have an aftermarket DV but I have a stock TIP and everything...
> My neighbors looked outside and they had thought that the smoke was fog and they where trying to figure out why it was foggy out when it was the middle of the day and 60 degrees out lol.


----------



## That_Crayon_Smell (Jul 12, 2009)

denimboy said:


> I understand but the SF in your oil, do you leave it in or change right after?


You'd leave the SF in the oil and drive around for 30min or so. Enough to get the oil hot and working the SF in and around the engine components. 
THEN, proceed with your oil change. 

That being said, SF have an "After Service Additive" method, where they say to add it to your oil AFTER your oil change. This is good too, but you have to monitor your oil regularly for colour change etc... Apparently the oil gets dirtier, quicker. Then change the oil after 5,000 km's (SF say 3000 miles max...which is like 4828 kms, lol)


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

That_Crayon_Smell said:


> You'd leave the SF in the oil and drive around for 30min or so. Enough to get the oil hot and working the SF in and around the engine components.
> THEN, proceed with your oil change.
> 
> That being said, SF have an "After Service Additive" method, where they say to add it to your oil AFTER your oil change. This is good too, but you have to monitor your oil regularly for colour change etc... Apparently the oil gets dirtier, quicker. Then change the oil after 5,000 km's (SF say 3000 miles max...which is like 4828 kms, lol)


 Thanks. One more thing, when you say ''1/3 down the oil hole in the in the crank case'' you mean the oil hole on the head or there's somewhere we can pour directly in the crankcase?


----------



## That_Crayon_Smell (Jul 12, 2009)

denimboy said:


> Thanks. One more thing, when you say ''1/3 down the oil hole in the in the crank case'' you mean the oil hole on the head or there's somewhere we can pour directly in the crankcase?


 lol oops, yeah i just meant removing the oil cap and pouring the 1/3 down where you'd normally pour your oil down the hole at the top of the engine. Valve cover?


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

That_Crayon_Smell said:


> lol oops, yeah i just meant removing the oil cap and pouring the 1/3 down where you'd normally pour your oil down the hole at the top of the engine. Valve cover?


 lol, yeah


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

doing it this afternoon. thanks for a clear write up and the "dumb guy" pic im in the same boat of intelligence. :thumbup:


----------



## VagusX (Sep 18, 2009)

Seafoam says you do not need to change your oil after putting it in. If you are worried about it go ahead and do the oil change, but I've never changed it after adding the recommended amount and never had an issue.

http://www.seafoamsales.com/gasoline-engine-faqs.html


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I've never trusted running this stuff myself. Just paranoid I guess.


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

screwball said:


> I've never trusted running this stuff myself. Just paranoid I guess.


did it about an hour ago. this DIY is good and it seems to have worked great. i put about 1/3 in the vacuum hose and 1/3 in the fuel. im impressed and the smoke was biblical!!!!


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

heard it eats up rings/lifters in your head, dunno if it does or not but kept me away from doing it
i just run it thru the vac line, use autorx for oil and fuel injector cleaner for gas....

used this diy
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/125055-B5-A4-1.8T-How-To-Sea-Foam


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

from everything ive read almost everyone with experience with it says its 100% safe and i think it did help a bit. it was certainly the most entertaining maintainence ive done (with the massive amount of smoke) then i took it up a bicycle infested road and suffocated everyone (worth it regardless of end result):laugh:


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

i definately had some smoke from behing the engine not sure what is leaking but future project maybe?


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If anything that would be coming from your Kombi valve that is located in the same area.


Your totally right. I pressure tested my intake a month or so ago and my kombi valve (puck looking thing right?) can hardly hold any pressure and leaks around the back edge.


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

another link incase you want to see all three application of seafoam http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=312477


----------



## 1.8tguy94 (Mar 26, 2012)

I also had a bit of smoke behind the engine...maybe its normal?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tguy94 said:


> I also had a bit of smoke behind the engine...maybe its normal?


Nope. You have a leak!  That's what this test shows.

Go do the test again. This time put a rag loosly in the tail pipe. Get out some mirrors or whatever you need to figure out exactly where the smoke is coming out.


----------



## 1.8tguy94 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blah. I'll have to try it again. Haha


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I just did it using this procedure, I got a CEL while it wass sucking up the stuff but the CEL went away after I had it sit (before the restart and rev / smoke) 

I had smoke from the turbo area as well which sucks because I just installed a new gasket with my new downpipe and really tightened the DP down really tight and well.


----------



## 1.8tguy94 (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmm, sounds like a lot of people have this same issue. I bet its probly the same problem too. I will have to try sea foaming again once I have a bit more money and see if I can see exactly where its coming from!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tguy94 said:


> hmmm, sounds like a lot of people have this same issue. I bet its probly the same problem too. I will have to try sea foaming again once I have a bit more money and see if I can see exactly where its coming from!


 There are lots of places to leak... That's why this test is so good. It finds them


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Seafoam in Europe... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5703795-Seafoam-in-Europe


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

what kind of damages happen from a leaky downpipe ?? 

the car isnt loud and makes full boost (20 psi) and runs great/ doesnt spike at all


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

thanks to seafoam my misfire woes are finally over  ...for now


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

Seafoaming is NOT 100% safe... If you follow the directions you won't have troubles, if you get overly ambitious with it and the vacuum tube sending it through your intake it is possible to hydro-lock your engine. However, if you do it like the instructions say, and TAKE YOUR TIME, it's fine. When I did it (after reading a couple horror stories about it) I was so nervous about it that the second my engine started to grumble I pulled it out and let it get back to normal idling. 

As far as changing your oil... I would judge by how much smoke you have coming out. If the smoke is an indication of how much is being cleaned out of your engine, then the same amount of "trash" is being wash out of your engine and is ending up in your oil pan.. Also since the SF is much thinner a liquid than oil, using it will also thin out your oil. I'd recommend changing your oil after doing a seafoam treatment. 

When I discovered seafoam I asked my dad about it (he's a old classic car 'merican muscle gear head from back in the day).

People used to run mineral spirits through their engine... Same as we do with the seafoam, intake, gas and oil. He explained that it did the same thing as seafoam. 

Some of the old tricks still work perfectly well on new cars.


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

I think and believe that when you use SeaFoam to check for leaks that it always shows a little smoke coming from behind the engine. I think it might not be a leak but just the burning of it. I know my exhaust is tight as we just did a big turbo build and everything was tighten down correctly but still had very little smoke coming from behind the engine bay area. I think its just a burn off of some sorts.


----------



## 1.8tguy94 (Mar 26, 2012)

I totally agree with you! Im starting to think that as well! Everyone seems to get that small amount of smoke there.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tguy94 said:


> I totally agree with you! Im starting to think that as well! Everyone seems to get that small amount of smoke there.


 I disagree. Any smoke means a leak.

Put a rag loosely in the tail pipe to increase exhaust pressure and you'll see where the leak is even more clearly


----------



## 1.8tguy94 (Mar 26, 2012)

I did do that, there wasn't really any precise area...im thinking theres a greater valve or something that lets exhaust air or something out (I could totally be wrong though). My mechanic wasn't concerned about it really and thought that it might be normal as well.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tguy94 said:


> I did do that, there wasn't really any precise area...im thinking theres a greater valve or something that lets exhaust air or something out (I could totally be wrong though). My mechanic wasn't concerned about it really and thought that it might be normal as well.


 It's not normal. Think about where the smoke can possibly come from. You shouldn't have any.

However, he's right... A LITTLE won't kill you. I bet your flex pipe is leaking.a little bit.


----------



## 1.8tguy94 (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah its hardly any at all, it could be that, I guess I didn't pay attention to that. I bet it was


----------



## 1.8quest (Oct 10, 2005)

*found and fixed leak*

Mine was leaking from the gasket that the turbo and the manifold mounts together. I used a mirror while using seafoam to search for the smoke leak and found it. I was going to replace the gasket and then found out that it turns out that one of the three bolts where loose and i tightened it and fixed the leak. also gained 3-4 lbs of boost. you have to remove boost hose and heat shield to access the third bolt.


----------



## 1.8tguy94 (Mar 26, 2012)

hmm, Ill have to see if its loose!


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

FYI on the bottle. If you sea foam in the crankcase aka put in your oil, it's recommended you change the oil AFTER due to removing impurities. Don't change your oil then add sea foam. This is wrong an allows the impurities to remain in the engine


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1FlyGuyInaGLi said:


> FYI on the bottle. If you sea foam in the crankcase aka put in your oil, it's recommended you change the oil AFTER due to removing impurities. Don't change your oil then add sea foam. This is wrong an allows the impurities to remain in the engine


This is true. But this use of seafoam is NOT AT ALL the point of this thread.

The use of seafoam in this thread is to find exhaust leaks.

OTHER USES OF SEAFOAM INCLUDE:
* Fuel Treatment
* Oil Treatment


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I treated my car this evening and noticed about the same amount of smoke coming from behind the engine as from the muffler. I thought that was strange so I searched and found this thread. Looks like I may need to take the car to my mechanic. I used a mirror to try to find where it was coming from and couldn't, so I'll leave it to the expert I guess. I have been having strange issues with my car so a leak may be the problem.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Rockin3.2 said:


> I treated my car this evening and noticed about the same amount of smoke coming from behind the engine as from the muffler. I thought that was strange so I searched and found this thread. Looks like I may need to take the car to my mechanic. I used a mirror to try to find where it was coming from and couldn't, so I'll leave it to the expert I guess. I have been having strange issues with my car so a leak may be the problem.


 Have a friend hold a rag lightly in the tail pipe to create some exhaust backpressure... 

then do the mirror/ flashlight diagnosis of where the leak is coming from. 

Doesn't take a mechanic to see where the smoke is coming from.


----------



## McDubin (Mar 24, 2007)

Subscribed for mah dukes' 5-speed, turbo Beetle.


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

necroing this post...

is the IM the only part were seafoam goes? 
I have seen people do this thru the booster.. Guessing that runs thru a vast part of the vacumm lines.....


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Yup

Just the IM


----------

